# EASY-LOADER KENNEL?



## Dave Combs (Feb 28, 2003)

After this weekends HT bringing 2 dogs for the first time, I have decided to buy a 2 dog travel kennel. Came across the EASY-LOADER 2 dog plastic kennel and it looked to be a decent box. Wundrin' if anyone has seen or used one, good points, bad points etc etc? Comes in 2 sizes for either full size pick-ups or mid size pick-ups and SUV's. Can be seen at http://www.lcsupply.com

Also, does anyone have opinions on metal boxes vs. plastic?


----------



## Cray Stephenson (Jan 3, 2003)

I have carried regular varikennels in the truck for extended periods of time. The UV causes them to crack and break. I'd look into investing into an Aluminum or stainless dog kennel. 

Cray


----------



## Dave Combs (Feb 28, 2003)

Yeah, I thought about that. I have had a Pet Porter plastic kennel for almost 10 years and that has never spent a day inside. Besides a rusty door, there is nothing wrong with it. Supposedly the Easy-Loader has a UV protectant, but I'm still keeping my options open. Looking for a stainless or aluminum box, possibly a custom job from a local fabricator.


----------

